# Anxiety and antidepressents in UAE



## Jonmaca (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello,

I am texting as Im traveling very soon to UAE to live there and I have to carry an antidepressent with me for anxiety.

Would you mind telling me if you had any problems carrying the medicine through customs?

Also were you able to get the prescribed medicine in UAE before having your permanent residency as it might take some weeks until you get your permanent residency?


I would realy appreciate your advice. 

Thanks and regards,

Jon


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Jon,
Welcome to the forum.
What medication are you taking?
Have you checked this against the UAE list of banned and controlled drugs?
You need to be very careful bringing certain prescription medications into the UAE and you need to ensure that you have the correct paperwork with you.
Once you are a resident, you can visit a GP to get your required medications - providing they are on the approved list. Certain medications can only be prescribed in small quantities - so if you take these then you would need to make frequent trips to a doctor.
Some people might suggest that the hustle and bustle of a city like Dubai may not suit people of a nervous disposition!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jonmaca (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks a lot, Stevesolar for your answer.

It is a Semi Controlled medication.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Jonmaca said:


> Thanks a lot, Stevesolar for your answer.
> 
> It is a Semi Controlled medication.


Hi,
You don’t state which country you are currently living in - but we had some friends over from the UK a few months back.
One of them takes a few controlled medications (diazepam, zopiclone and co-codamol)
They brought enough for two weeks use with them along with a copy of their prescription and a stamped letter from their doctors - on official headed paper.
They were not actually stopped or checked by customs - but they felt that their paperwork was adequate.
You need to check with the UAE Embassy in your country - to see what their suggested paperwork requirements are.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

It's better to keep the prescription with you in case if anyone stops you.


----------

